# problems loggin in, with firefox under linux



## nanob0t (May 25, 2011)

oi

i'm a computer freack, and i use linux,

i have this problem everytime i try to login

i type in my name and in the password field i can see my password in plain text,

this happens becuse the site is loading slow, and i have to login 2 times to get insisde

fix it

sorry bad english lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

All I can say about this one is that hopefully the issues you describe will be resolved over time.

Each month new bug fixes are incoroporated into the site.


----------

